# HSS928 first year review



## obthedog

After much anxiety and drama receiving my new machine it turns out that it was one of those years where you really could have gotten away without a snowblower. I used it only 4 times and overall I have to say I am really disappointed in my new machine and wish I had my old HS 928 back. In fairness it was not a great year for comparison. Here are my top reasons for hating this machine and for putting it on Craigs list:

- I never had my old machine clog even in wet heavy snow - never ever - This machine gets clogged up in the chute - I was so frustrated with cogging during this last 5 inch snow storm that I shoveled rather than having to unclog for 4th time. Even my old 724 never clogged like this.

- I do like some of the new features but in all honesty none of them make THAT BIG OF A DEAL WHEN IT COMPARES TO CLOGGING

- AGAIN it's not scientific but I feel like I could move a lot faster and clear more driveway FASTER with the old machine

- I can't say for sure but I think this machine is a lot slower than may old HS 928 - it seems to have less power also - again this is anecdotal not scientific

- Augers bump into my stone wall more easily than may old machine

- AGAIN I COULD PUT UP WITH ALL THE CASH I LAID OUT BUT THE FACT THAT IS MACHINE CLOGS LIKE IT DOES IS TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE TO ME


----------



## fake_usa

That sucks, sorry man. I wonder if there is something wrong with just your machine or the new design in general. Sell it and look for a leftover or slightly used HS. I'm glad I chose a brand new classic HS this past fall over the new HSS. I would be beyond furious if I was unclogging a new $2500 machine.


----------



## chaulky45

*New Honda*



obthedog said:


> After much anxiety and drama receiving my new machine it turns out that it was one of those years where you really could have gotten away without a snowblower. I used it only 4 times and overall I have to say I am really disappointed in my new machine and wish I had my old HS 928 back. In fairness it was not a great year for comparison. Here are my top reasons for hating this machine and for putting it on Craigs list:
> 
> - I never had my old machine clog even in wet heavy snow - never ever - This machine gets clogged up in the chute - I was so frustrated with cogging during this last 5 inch snow storm that I shoveled rather than having to unclog for 4th time. Even my old 724 never clogged like this.
> 
> - I do like some of the new features but in all honesty none of them make THAT BIG OF A DEAL WHEN IT COMPARES TO CLOGGING
> 
> - AGAIN it's not scientific but I feel like I could move a lot faster and clear more driveway FASTER with the old machine
> 
> - I can't say for sure but I think this machine is a lot slower than may old HS 928 - it seems to have less power also - again this is anecdotal not scientific
> 
> - Augers bump into my stone wall more easily than may old machine
> 
> - AGAIN I COULD PUT UP WITH ALL THE CASH I LAID OUT BUT THE FACT THAT IS MACHINE CLOGS LIKE IT DOES IS TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE TO ME


Your not the only one unhappy with the 2016 Hondas, 5 of my neighbours have the 724s, and the other 2 have the 928s, they are exactly what you described, boggy under load, sometimes cut out, in order to blow the snow you have to walk at a snails pace, my little 2016 yt 624, is way faster then any of my neighbours machines and dont bog at all thats why i bought new Yamaha instead of new Hondas, like you said, the old ones never bogged and the boys are all 2014 and down Honda owners and so am I, they were pretty impressed to see mine throw the snow as as far as it does, wet or dry, doesnt matter, and very fast in reverse and forward even with a full bucket of snow, they all had them back to the dealer, they said not much we can do but turn up the governor a bit for a few more rpms but that never changed the bogging or slowness of the any of their machines, they were also told the new hondas do not have a battery to run the led light or electric chute and is part of the reason why they are boggy, I prefer the 2014s Honda blowers and down, they are way better however the new 2016s are very nice looking


----------



## murf

*Hss928*

wow, mebbe I should get my deposit back??? anymore input? I too will be pissed for that type of cash outlay and **** poor results, i'll get an Ariens or sumpin?


----------



## murf

mebbe I should make a run north and find a Yamaha?


----------



## chaulky45

murf said:


> wow, mebbe I should get my deposit back??? anymore input? I too will be pissed for that type of cash outlay and **** poor results, i'll get an Ariens or sumpin?


Go with a 2015 and down Honda, or if you can find a Yamaha,get one, Normally Honda out sells Yamaha and got to have your deposit down long before they come in but this year here where I am in Corner Brook Yamaha yt624s and 10/28s out sold Honda, when I sold my 2 year hss honda 928 beast spur of the moment and went to look for a yt624 Yamaha they were Sold out all over Canada of all the places I searched but a buddy of mine was waiting toget loaded in his tractor trailer right next to a place in Moncton called Atlantic motoplex they had one left, $3160 tax in, approx 800-900 cheaper then the Honda 724, my neighbours were impressed when I got it and let them use it and compare it to the new Hondas, I do have a video of one of my neighbours brand new 724 going through the snow bogging and cutting out the day we picked it up in Jan, if Ican figure out how to post it here for people to see, I know you have to put it on Google or youtube to post here but I never did it before, video is on my cell if someone can tell me how to do it, heres a few pics of stock when I got it, then I put an extra light on, Honda bucket extension from Cormier Eq, driftcutter bars and a few Yamaha Decals, the electric chute control is very fast also on the Yamaha also


----------



## chaulky45

*video*



murf said:


> mebbe I should make a run north and find a Yamaha?


I just posted a small video of my neighbours 2016 724, you can search you tube and its under 2016 724 honda snowblower, if anyone knows how to post it feel feel to do so, im currently looking for brief videos of my yt 624, one one a wet heavy snow day,and the other one is on a dryer snow day, ill post what the titles are to search to find them shortly and if anyone knows how to post on here let me know, thanks


----------



## chaulky45

*videos*



chaulky45 said:


> I just posted a small video of my neighbours 2016 724, you can search you tube and its under 2016 724 honda snowblower, if anyone knows how to post it feel feel to do so, im currently looking for brief videos of my yt 624, one one a wet heavy snow day,and the other one is on a dryer snow day, ill post what the titles are to search to find them shortly and if anyone knows how to post on here let me know, thanks


The videos of my 2016 yt624 is on youtube in search bar it is

2016 yt624 yamaha wet snow &
2016 yt624 yamaha dry snow


----------



## sscotsman

obthedog said:


> After much anxiety and drama receiving my new machine it turns out that it was one of those years where you really could have gotten away without a snowblower. I used it only 4 times and overall I have to say I am really disappointed in my new machine and wish I had my old HS 928 back. In fairness it was not a great year for comparison. Here are my top reasons for hating this machine and for putting it on Craigs list:
> 
> - I never had my old machine clog even in wet heavy snow - never ever - This machine gets clogged up in the chute - I was so frustrated with cogging during this last 5 inch snow storm that I shoveled rather than having to unclog for 4th time. Even my old 724 never clogged like this.
> 
> - I do like some of the new features but in all honesty none of them make THAT BIG OF A DEAL WHEN IT COMPARES TO CLOGGING
> 
> - AGAIN it's not scientific but I feel like I could move a lot faster and clear more driveway FASTER with the old machine
> 
> - I can't say for sure but I think this machine is a lot slower than may old HS 928 - it seems to have less power also - again this is anecdotal not scientific
> 
> - Augers bump into my stone wall more easily than may old machine
> 
> - AGAIN I COULD PUT UP WITH ALL THE CASH I LAID OUT BUT THE FACT THAT IS MACHINE CLOGS LIKE IT DOES IS TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE TO ME


this *could* all have to do with the nature of this winter, compared to past winters..This was a VERY unusually warm and mild winter all over the north-east..Its possible that your old snowblower would have done terribly this winter too, and your new 2016 model could have done great last winter! 

In other words..it might have nothing to do with the snowblower models, and might have everything to do with very different winters..and much warmer and slushier snow this year.

I dont know for a fact that is what has happened..but based on what we know about this past winter, its a plausible theory..

Scot


----------



## E350

chaulky45 said:


> 2016 yt624 yamaha wet snow


Holy crap *chaulky45*! That sure is some snow der, Eh? Effective machine, no doubt...


----------



## chaulky45

E350 said:


> Holy crap *chaulky45*! That sure is some snow der, Eh? Effective machine, no doubt...


Its not near as much as the past 3 years, only half of what we normally get, you watched both videos did you and my neighbours 2016 724 video also maybe, he has it for sale now, only 3 months old, I have a buddy selling a yt624 2016 like mine hes going to buy, my buddy is moving out of the province


----------



## kirky2126

I only tried my 2016 HSS 724ACTD 3 times this season 1st time snow was about 12" and super wet the bottom 3-4" was slush never clogged once or bogged down . The 2nd time the snow was dry and she went though 24" drifts never bogged down or got clogged and the last snow fall we had about 6" of wet snow still no problem and not even with about 12" eod snow. So far I'm impressed with my blower but only got 3.5 hrs on it.. Next season will know for sure .. This Seaon we didn't get much snow here in St. John's


----------



## chaulky45

chaulky45 said:


> Its not near as much as the past 3 years, only half of what we normally get, you watched both videos did you and my neighbours 2016 724 video also maybe, he has it for sale now, only 3 months old, I have a buddy selling a yt624 2016 like mine hes going to buy, my buddy is moving out of the province





















 

my 1st blower in 1986, just bought it back, hs80, 8hp 24inch cut, still works good for an old school blower


----------



## murf

ok, now I'm really confused, prolly cuz I have never owned a blower before, and I want to get 1 that will handle my needs for years to come, and hand it down to my kids, when it's time..opcorn:


----------



## chaulky45

murf said:


> ok, now I'm really confused, prolly cuz I have never owned a blower before, and I want to get 1 that will handle my needs for years to come, and hand it down to my kids, when it's time..opcorn:


Well I have had Hondas all my life up last 30 years, all 2014s and down, but after all my buddys bought the 2016 Hondas and were not impressed comparing it to all their previous hondas I opted to buy Yamaha instead, my neice has one like my yt624 2016 and I was impressed, I never had a problem with any of my old ones, they are all beasts, as a matter of fact I just bought back my very 1st Honda I bought in 1986, sold it to a buddy 3 years ago, honda hs80, 1986,, 8hp,24 inch cut no joystick or electric start,its old school, throws the snow pretty good and never bogs down, , wet heavy snow, dry snow or deep snow, ill put it up against any new 2016 honda in any size, always starts half a pull of the cord


----------



## murf

I appreciate it Chaulk, but I would be lookin at quite the roadtrip to git a Yamaha, I was lookin at them 1st, just not very feasible


----------



## chaulky45

murf said:


> I appreciate it Chaulk, but I would be lookin at quite the roadtrip to git a Yamaha, I was lookin at them 1st, just not very feasible



yes Id say if you have to go a nice ways to get one, currently uploading a video of my 1986 hs 80 honda, 8hp 24 inch cut, should be uploaded in 10 mins or so , ill post it on here

Not a perfect video, trying to video and use the blower is a task,lol, and its -22 outside


----------



## E350

murf said:


> ok, now I'm really confused, prolly cuz I have never owned a blower before, and I want to get 1 that will handle my needs for years to come, and hand it down to my kids, when it's time..opcorn:





murf said:


> I appreciate it Chaulk, but I would be lookin at quite the roadtrip to git a Yamaha, I was lookin at them 1st, just not very feasible


 Better hope your kids don't come across your post when they are teenagers/young adults...


----------



## AesonVirus

My new HSS928ATD replaced my 13 yr old Craftsman (9hp/29"). The Craftsman started first pull every single time but using it was always a struggle.
We have not gotten a ton of snow in my area this year but we did have a few storms that required the blower. I live on a windy back road and the plows always gift me with a massive pile of heavy, solid crap at the end of the driveway.
My new HSS has never bogged down, never stalled and is a pleasure to use in comparison to the old machine.

We'll see what next year throws at us but or now, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## murf

E350 said:


> Better hope your kids don't come across your post when they are teenagers/young adults...


elaborate?


----------



## murf

AesonVirus said:


> My new HSS928ATD replaced my 13 yr old Craftsman (9hp/29"). The Craftsman started first pull every single time but using it was always a struggle.
> We have not gotten a ton of snow in my area this year but we did have a few storms that required the blower. I live on a windy back road and the plows always gift me with a massive pile of heavy, solid crap at the end of the driveway.
> My new HSS has never bogged down, never stalled and is a pleasure to use in comparison to the old machine.
> 
> We'll see what next year throws at us but or now, I'm very happy with it.


thank you sir!!


----------



## E350

murf said:


> elaborate?





murf said:


> ok, now I'm really confused, prolly cuz I have never owned a blower before, and I want to get 1 that will handle my needs for years to come, and hand it down to my kids, when it's time..opcorn:


Yup, good snow blowers are definitely inheritable property (e.g., *chaulky45* 's HS80 repurchase).

So, I was just sayin' that your kids will appreciate it if you make the right snow blower purchase decision. (And, so will you if you are counting on them to blow your driveway when you are too old to do it yourself...)

On the other hand, your kids will likely be pretty darn grumpy if you make the wrong purchase decision and they are stuck inheriting a dog of a blower. 

And it will only add insult to injury if they come across this thread and you refused to take them on a fun, once in a lifetime, road trip adventure to purchase a great (their future) snow blower. 

Kinda like cheating them out of their inheritance and a fun trip with their dad...

_Just sayin.'_


----------



## chaulky45

AesonVirus said:


> My new HSS928ATD replaced my 13 yr old Craftsman (9hp/29"). The Craftsman started first pull every single time but using it was always a struggle.
> We have not gotten a ton of snow in my area this year but we did have a few storms that required the blower. I live on a windy back road and the plows always gift me with a massive pile of heavy, solid crap at the end of the driveway.
> My new HSS has never bogged down, never stalled and is a pleasure to use in comparison to the old machine.
> 
> We'll see what next year throws at us but or now, I'm very happy with it.


Thats good then, maybe the ones they sent here where I am are defective in some way, the dealer here took them all back and adjusted the governors in most of them to bring the rpms up a bit higher and some are working better then when they were , how ever all the people are previous hond owners from 2014 and down and say they dont work as good as the 2016s, the dealer says its because theres a strong draw of power running the led light, the remote chute because they are running off engine power and not a battery , Hondas dont have a battery, The mechanic thinks it do to the new design of the pulleys on the engine are the wrong size compared to the older hondas that when the chute is loaded up,track engaged ect is drawing a lot more power out of the engine causing it to bog a bit and engine is not spinning fast enough,so who knows, not that it cant throw the snow, you have to go slower with the newer hondas verses the 2015s and down where they are a bit faster moving the snow, like obthedog who started the thread says hes finding his boggy also and wishes he had his old 928 back


----------



## murf

E350 said:


> Yup, good snow blowers are definitely inheritable property (e.g., *chaulky45* 's HS80 repurchase).
> 
> 
> And it will only add insult to injury if they come across this thread and you refused to take them on a fun, once in a lifetime, road trip adventure to purchase a great (their future) snow blower.
> 
> Kinda like cheating them out of their inheritance and a fun trip with their dad...
> 
> _Just sayin.'_


oh ok, but they both are in college and have other things after studies to do, and i promise you, it wouldnt include a roun-tripper to the Great North, (but it would be cool wouldnt it), they will however spend a day or 3 fishing with this old man..:fish10k ok not on the ice, it was the only icon they had!!
thanks for your input and yer post's sir!!


----------



## wdb

Wow, a thread burst on the snowblower forum! Whoulda thunkit.

Much as I'd love to have an excuse to gloat over having bought a Honda the year before they brought out a metric buttload of upgrades, I think I'll stand by for now.


----------



## murf

^ :icon-shrug:


----------



## AesonVirus

chaulky45 said:


> Thats good then, maybe the ones they sent here where I am are defective in some way, the dealer here took them all back and adjusted the governors in most of them to bring the rpms up a bit higher and some are working better then when they were , how ever all the people are previous hond owners from 2014 and down and say they dont work as good as the 2016s, the dealer says its because theres a strong draw of power running the led light, the remote chute because they are running off engine power and not a battery , Hondas dont have a battery, The mechanic thinks it do to the new design of the pulleys on the engine are the wrong size compared to the older hondas that when the chute is loaded up,track engaged ect is drawing a lot more power out of the engine causing it to bog a bit and engine is not spinning fast enough,so who knows, not that it cant throw the snow, you have to go slower with the newer hondas verses the 2015s and down where they are a bit faster moving the snow, like obthedog who started the thread says hes finding his boggy also and wishes he had his old 928 back


Yeah, there may be something to all this but I just don't have an old Honda to compare it to.
I'm only comparing my current 9hp Honda to my last 9hp Craftsman and in that comparison, I'm happy. Maybe the new Hondas aren't really that bad but people with experience in previous models are spoiled because previous models were just that much better? LOL


----------



## johnd

obthedog said:


> After much anxiety and drama receiving my new machine it turns out that it was one of those years where you really could have gotten away without a snowblower. I used it only 4 times and overall I have to say I am really disappointed in my new machine and wish I had my old HS 928 back. In fairness it was not a great year for comparison. Here are my top reasons for hating this machine and for putting it on Craigs list:
> 
> - I never had my old machine clog even in wet heavy snow - never ever - This machine gets clogged up in the chute - I was so frustrated with cogging during this last 5 inch snow storm that I shoveled rather than having to unclog for 4th time. Even my old 724 never clogged like this.
> 
> - I do like some of the new features but in all honesty none of them make THAT BIG OF A DEAL WHEN IT COMPARES TO CLOGGING
> 
> - AGAIN it's not scientific but I feel like I could move a lot faster and clear more driveway FASTER with the old machine
> 
> - I can't say for sure but I think this machine is a lot slower than may old HS 928 - it seems to have less power also - again this is anecdotal not scientific
> 
> - Augers bump into my stone wall more easily than may old machine
> 
> - AGAIN I COULD PUT UP WITH ALL THE CASH I LAID OUT BUT THE FACT THAT IS MACHINE CLOGS LIKE IT DOES IS TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE TO ME


Having the same clogging issue with my brand new HSS 1332. I had the 2013 model 1332 and sold it just to get the new features on the 2016 model. Other than lack of power chute and height adjustment features it was great. It ran in all conditions and NEVER EVER had it clog. I could shoot watery slushy snow 20 feet with that machine. The new HSS 1332 has consistently clogged 3 of the 5 times I used it. In fact the most recent storm was slightly on the warm side and the snow was sticky but not slushy. I found the HSS almost unusable. It packed the snow like a block of ice in the chute and the plastic tool honda supplied was useless. It was beyond frustrating to have a $3,400 machine sit idle while I had to pick up a shovel and finish the job. I hope Honda is aware of this and can provide some retrofit.


----------



## chaulky45

johnd said:


> Having the same clogging issue with my brand new HSS 1332. I had the 2013 model 1332 and sold it just to get the new features on the 2016 model. Other than lack of power chute and height adjustment features it was great. It ran in all conditions and NEVER EVER had it clog. I could shoot watery slushy snow 20 feet with that machine. The new HSS 1332 has consistently clogged 3 of the 5 times I used it. In fact the most recent storm was slightly on the warm side and the snow was sticky but not slushy. I found the HSS almost unusable. It packed the snow like a block of ice in the chute and the plastic tool honda supplied was useless. It was beyond frustrating to have a $3,400 machine sit idle while I had to pick up a shovel and finish the job. I hope Honda is aware of this and can provide some retrofit.


So its not just the new Honda blowers here where I am where my buddys new Hondas are clogging up and engines seem to have a lack of power, which are the 724, 928, and another buddy has the 13hp, and compared to the 2015s and down,they dont have those issues, lack of power, clogging etc


----------



## chaulky45

johnd said:


> Having the same clogging issue with my brand new HSS 1332. I had the 2013 model 1332 and sold it just to get the new features on the 2016 model. Other than lack of power chute and height adjustment features it was great. It ran in all conditions and NEVER EVER had it clog. I could shoot watery slushy snow 20 feet with that machine. The new HSS 1332 has consistently clogged 3 of the 5 times I used it. In fact the most recent storm was slightly on the warm side and the snow was sticky but not slushy. I found the HSS almost unusable. It packed the snow like a block of ice in the chute and the plastic tool honda supplied was useless. It was beyond frustrating to have a $3,400 machine sit idle while I had to pick up a shovel and finish the job. I hope Honda is aware of this and can provide some retrofit.


Same problem my buddys have with their new Hondas, 5 on my street alone, 724s, 928s and 1332s, lack of power and clogging up, so its just not the Hondas that were sold in my area in Nl that are having that issue,and they are all previous honda owners, 2014 models and down and wish they kept their older ones


----------



## chaulky45

AesonVirus said:


> Yeah, there may be something to all this but I just don't have an old Honda to compare it to.
> I'm only comparing my current 9hp Honda to my last 9hp Craftsman and in that comparison, I'm happy. Maybe the new Hondas aren't really that bad but people with experience in previous models are spoiled because previous models were just that much better? LOL


You are 100% correct on that,older 2015 and down are much better,if you went from a craftsman to a 2016 honda you wouldnt know the difference, if you see anyone in your area or know someone that has a 2015 and down and they are out doing their driveway stop and ask if you can try theirs for comparision to your new one,and I'm 100% sure you see what Im saying,lol, Id put money on it


----------



## Apple Guy

chaulky45 said:


> You are 100% correct on that,older 2015 and down are much better,if you went from a craftsman to a 2016 honda you wouldnt know the difference, if you see anyone in your area or know someone that has a 2015 and down and they are out doing their driveway stop and ask if you can try theirs for comparison to your new one,and I'm 100% sure you see what Im saying,lol, Id put money on it



That happened to me going from a Yamaha 828 to a 2011 Honda 928. The 2011 was the year Honda added more torque to the engine also. Going from the Yamaha made the Honda seem like a 7hp snowblower. There I had no choice, no parts available and it was 20 years old. You sold a newer one that was newer and had plenty of parts. Honda if not doing good in many areas, look at their CVT's. Those should be 30% more robust then they are now. This "just barely" good enough engineering is for the birds. If you are going to do it DO IT RIGHT, not just "kind of".


----------



## pdd

I have the 2016 HSS928ATD and its never clogged on me once but I did do the paddle mod:biggrin:. I did notice the snowblower was faster going forward and reverse when I first got it. So I will have to get it checked out. Definitely the best snowblower I ever had


----------



## AesonVirus

Sunday morning, I woke up to about 4" of snow at my house in Central MA and I got to take the new blower out to see how it handled sloppy, heavy snow and slush. It was fairly warm on Saturday so anything that fell quickly became a huge mess. I have a steep driveway that's around 150' long and at the bottom, a small lake of crappy slush puppy mush had gathered. The driveway was white and about 3" deep (had started to melt and get heavy) and the end of the driveway near the road had a pile of junk from the plows going by.

I hesitantly pulled the machine out of the the garage, thinking about this thread the entire time. It fired right up, not having been run in a month or more. My 2016 HSS928ATD is fully stock with no mods, other than the commercial side skids from Honda.
I blasted through everything, never bogged down and never stalled. Being very slushy, there were a few times where nothing came out of the chute but as soon as I hit the white stuff again, it immediately cleared itself and did what it had to do.

My last machine was a Craftsman 9/29 and anytime the conditions were heavy or slushy, I went straight for the shovel because the Craftsman would immediately clog and then stall.

None of that with this machine. Now, I again recognize that the older 9hp Hondas were more than likely better and stronger but I have absolutely no regrets in buying this machine. I just wish it actually snowed this year. Cleaning up a few inches is boring.
I can't wait until we get a huge storm so I can really try it out. I'll have to wait until next year for that though.


----------



## jrom

I've got 22 hours on a new HSS1332ATD and the unofficial snowfall amount so far is 183". This has been one of the wettest seasons I've seen in 24 years. I've had to wear my gore-tex rainwear most every time I go out.

Other than 2 times my machine has slowed down to half speed – one for a couple of hours and the other for about an hour...and I can't replicate it any more – it has been super great.

I can compare it to my 24 year old 828 and while it doesn't throw any further, it is much stronger (as it should be). It never clogs (828 never clogged either) and throws like a champ. I don't really notice the extra width when doing the drive – same amount of passes that I've always done, but I do like the extra width when clearing paths to the wood shed, LP gas tank and compost pile.

Here's the order of what I like better about the newer machine:

1. More power.
2. Auger protection system.
3. Steering control (and the ability to move it around with power off).
4. Taller handle bars. 
5. Electric chute is a minor positive for me as it is slower than the manual crank of the 828 and I'm really used to that. Wish the 1332 had a manual crank back-up


----------



## murf

thanks for the post!!!


----------



## E350

*murf*: There's a link for that! You are probably reading these threads closely even closer than I am so you have probably observed that those with the HSS1332ATD are very happy with their machines but it is at least a 50/50 favorable/unfavorable split on the size smaller the HSS928, which I believe is the one you are considering?

Edit: You know murf, if I need to buy another or different machine, I personally would want to try the Yamaha... Although I have a rule not to buy the first iteration of anything, I would seriously consider the HSS1332ATD this year, but after reading all the posts, I would probably pass on the HSS928 this year and see what it looks like next year...


----------



## murf

yes sir, that's the one I'm considering-leaning towards-have a tiny deposit on.


----------



## Advocate

I got to test out my new 2016 HSS928AATD on about 4 inches of slush snow. No issues handling the snow. Started right up with choke on first pull. I liked the steering control for taking the turns at the end of the drive. Kind of fun watching how far I can throw the snow over a fence around my pool area. Happy with the purchase still, but would really like to try it out with a foot or more of snow.


----------



## RacingSims

My 2 cents.
Making the decision this year to sell my older 928 for the features of the 2016 models left me wondering if I should go 1332 or 928. Having owned an 1132 and the previously stated 928 all track drives I was hesitant in the larger 1332 model. HOWEVER, after moving the machines in the showroom and feeling how effortless it was to maneuver the machine I went with the new HSS1332AATD. I added ski shoes to the side and absolutely LOVE the new machine. Like many in New England we did not get a lot of snow, but the snow we did get was moved easily with no issues.


----------



## taxihacker

RacingSims said:


> My 2 cents.
> Making the decision this year to sell my older 928 for the features of the 2016 models left me wondering if I should go 1332 or 928. Having owned an 1132 and the previously stated 928 all track drives I was hesitant in the larger 1332 model. HOWEVER, after moving the machines in the showroom and feeling how effortless it was to maneuver the machine I went with the new HSS1332AATD. I added ski shoes to the side and absolutely LOVE the new machine. Like many in New England we did not get a lot of snow, but the snow we did get was moved easily with no issues.


The 32 was also easy to move?? I'm torn on what to buy a 28 or 32 for a 100ft driveway


----------



## taxihacker

pdd said:


> I have the 2016 HSS928ATD and its never clogged on me once but I did do the paddle mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did notice the snowblower was faster going forward and reverse when I first got it. So I will have to get it checked out. Definitely the best snowblower I ever had


U did a impeller kit mod how was it in heavy wet Snow is there enough power?? Thoughts


----------

